# Event #40: UFC 192



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Any fighters from the following organizations are eligible to receive points. UFC and Bellator.
> 
> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> ...


*Users with fighters on the card: Fighter Predictions*

*Daniel Cormier - Hellboy*
*Alexander Gustafson - e-thug*
*Ryan Bader - Hellboy*
*Joseph Benavidez - Rauno*

*Scores:*

*Hellboy:* +25
*e-thug:* +11
*Rauno:* +8

*Scoring Breakdown:*

*Daniel Cormier:* On Card *(+5)*, Title Fight *(+6)*, Title Fight Victory *(+2)*, Main Event *(+3)*, Split Decision Victory *(+1)*

.
*Alexander Gustafsson:* On Card *(+5)*, Title Fight *(+6)*, Main Event *(+3)*, Loss *(-3)*

.
*Ryan Bader:* On Card *(+5)*, Unanimous Decision Victory *(+3)*

.
*Joseph Benavidez:* On Card *(+5)*, Unanimous Decision Victory *(+3)*


----------

